# réinitialiser ipod touch jailbreaké et bloqué



## Lesperluette (15 Octobre 2011)

BOnjour la communauté ,

j'ai une bonne connaissance du mac et de macosX , mais rien niveau ibidules , et je vais avoir besoin de votre aide si vous le voulez bien.

On m'a donné un ipod touch jailbreaké (de je ne sais pas quelle génération , mais il n'a ni micro , ni caméra).

L'ipod fonctionnait bien avant que je fasse une certaine manip' ...

J'ai voulu l'effacer et le réinitialisé pour virer le jailbreak , car je n'en ai aucune utilité par rapport à l'utilisation que je fais de l'appareil les app dont j'ai besoin , sont soit déjà inclusent dans le système , ou alors sont gratuites sur l'appstore..

J'ai donc commencé la réinitialisation via itunes , mais itunes à commencé télécharger la mise à jour 4.2.1 (je crois , pas sûr, mais pas la 5 en tous cas) , et en même temps j'ai eu la mauvaise idée d'effacer tous le contenu et préférences de l'ipod via l'ipod dans préférence système , ou réglage (même icône).

Ensuite , j'ai l'autre mauvaise idée qui a été de d'arrêter le téléchargement de la màj ..

oui , c'est moi le noob ...

là il s'est éteint  et quand je le démarre il fait apparaitre une pomme , puis elle tourne et se transforme en pomme tête de mort , une roue de chargement apparait et se bloque , puis l'ipod touch redémarre , remet la tête de mort , et ne fait plus rien ...... puis redémarre , fais la même chose toutes les 5mn ... quand je le branche , rien ne se passe dans itunes (10.5)...

Ce que je voudrai , serai de virer ce jailbreak et démarrer l'ipod normalement.

existe-t'il une manip à faire ?
comment faire pour trouver de quelle génération est l'ipodtouch pour la suite ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------

